# Still here



## buddogmutt (Jun 6, 2016)

Prepping for another outdoor session. for this years outdoor session I have 5-Sunset Sherbet, 7-Gorilla Glue #4, 4-Girl Scout Cookies X Gorilla Glue #4, 2-David Banner, 3-Gelato and 4-Purple Cream. The Gorilla Glue #4 appear to be a bit more sensitive to the indoor to outdoor transition. (For those who don't know I like to start my outdoor grow late February indoors). They've bounced back and all are now on track.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 6, 2016)

Overall look 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (Jun 6, 2016)

All are in a Fox Farms & Kellogg's Patio Plus mix...Earth Juice feeding.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2016)

Awesome Buddogmutt, Very nice to have you back. Welcome home.. Nice grow. I will be watching.


----------

